

Show HN: Another AsciiMath - runarberg
http://runarberg.github.io/ascii2mathml/

======
fundamental
It currently fails to render any expression after \\(int) on that page under
firefox 31.3.0. The web developer console show a "Symbol is not defined" error
on ascii2mathml.js:1003.

~~~
runarberg
Thanks for the tip, It happened when I tried it on Windows, I think it was the
babelify compilation. It should be fixed by now

~~~
fundamental
Yep, it's fixed.

